# soyadı - soyadları



## Pitt

Hi,

I'd like to know if the plural is correct:

soyadı (sıngular) > soyadları

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## avok

Yes,  and it also means "their last names"


----------



## ~ceLine~

Yes that's correct! (=


----------



## Spectre scolaire

It is correct!
​


----------



## hakanhasan

it is correct and I dont know how can explain in english but in german ad die name soy die abstammung oder die herkunft wie nachname 
lar und ler sind die darum so dass man eine name plural macht 
und ı ist darum wenn die verb ein object nimmt 
ein beispiel 
ı weiss nicht die nachnamen so in diesem beispiel ist zu übersetzen ben soyadları bilmiyorum aber wenn I schreibe 
die nachnamen sind wichtig... dann soyadlar önemli 
also es weare schön gewesen wenn du die fonktion von ı hear.


----------



## Pitt

hakanhasan said:


> die Nachnamen sind wichtig... dann soyadlar önemli


 
Hi,

I am not sure, but in my opinion is correct:

soyadı önemlı = the family name is ımportant 
soyadları önemli = the family names are important 

Are these sentences correct?


----------



## avok

I guess it is "soy adlar" önemli


----------



## hakanhasan

Die Nachnamen sind wichtig Soyadları önemli that was my mistake
soyadı önemli = the family name is ımportant 
soyadları önemli = the family names are important 
and I think these are correct


----------



## ~ceLine~

avok said:


> I guess it is "soy adlar" önemli


 
As I know we should write it like "soyadlar"  but not "soy adlar" ​ 
***​ 
I'd say "soyadları önemli" (their family names are important - as avok had written), or "soyadlar önemli" (the family names are important") - also the meaning of "soyadları önemli" would be true but we rarely use that and I think so it's not as acceptable as the other one.​ 
Am I right?​


----------



## Nilcan

"soyadları" is the correct form of the word as it is a compound word. 
"soyadları önemli" means both
their family names are important
the family names are important
soyadlar-ı
The confusion is due to the letter of  -ı which has two meaning. One is "the article" as we say Belirtme eki or -i hali, the other is the meaning of property.
 In this case we can clarify the function of -ı  with "onların soyadları" which means their family names. Here, -ı refers to the pronoun (onlar-ın). So "soyadları önemli" is quite acceptible.
I hope i could help you


----------



## Pitt

Nilcan said:


> "soyadları" is the correct form of the word as it is a compound word.
> "soyadları önemli" means both
> their family names are important
> the family names are important
> soyadlar-ı
> The confusion is due to the letter of -ı which has two meaning. One is "the article" as we say Belirtme eki or -i hali, the other is the meaning of property.
> In this case we can clarify the function of -ı with "onların soyadları" which means their family names. Here, -ı refers to the pronoun (onlar-ın). So "soyadları önemli" is quite acceptible.
> I hope i could help you


 
Many thanks for the excellent explication!


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Nilcan said:
			
		

> The confusion is due to the letter *of* -ı which has two meaning*s* *functions*. One is *"the article" as we say* belirtme eki, “suffix of determination” or -i hali (as we call it), “case –i”, i.e. the accusative morpheme, the other is the *meaning of property* possessive pronoun.


 
 ​


----------



## Nilcan

ahh thank you very much for correcting my mistakes in the explanation.


----------

